# Bombing again (the MOAB)



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

:ear:
This guy has really caught my respect as a BOTL through his actions
mostly after the BOTL contest as ended. (more one this later)

This will be a Cigar Bomb like no other, *and I am not joking*...

:redface: I will probably never send a bomb like this one again...

:crutch:I do not like to hurt a BOTL this badly but he deserves it

_I have the power to inflect pain and I am going to use it_

*Your whole city is in jeopardy. *

*May god have mercy on your soul,,, because thats all that will be left of you*

*You have been warned*

opcorn:


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

This will not be good. I will be flying my flag at half mast for the loss of this city.




Other than that Bill you are the man.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Fiddle! We need some "jaws" music!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

I have gotten PM's daring me to show pictures of my so called MOAB

well boys in just a few minutes I will make a crude video for you


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

GlockG23 said:


> I have gotten PM's daring me to show pictures of my so called MOAB
> 
> well boys in just a few minutes I will make a crude video for you


opcorn:


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

I made the video it contains about 3/4's of the cigars in it the rest will be a surprise

youtube may take a while its 43mb when youtube approves it


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

me making a cigar bomb - please keep laughter to a minimum lol
thanks


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

dang somebodies in for some devastation.
therell be cigars and tears and snot bubbles everywhere!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

I swear no alcohol was hurt in the making of that video

:biggrin1:


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great video, this is going to be a great BOMB!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome vid Bill, are you bombing yourself? You did say it was for great BOTL........:biggrin1:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Here we go again. Does this guy ever stop?


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

u


Sweet_Cigars said:


> Awesome vid Bill, are you bombing yourself? You did say it was for great BOTL........:biggrin1:


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

You are a bad bad man Bill!! I really need to get down and hang with you for a couple hrs.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

slyder said:


> You are a bad bad man Bill!! I really need to get down and hang with you for a couple hrs.


Awesome Harley Biker nights are coming I will see you then :biggrin1:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Glock, you crack me up.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

I like the Diamond Crown Maximus Churchill No. 2,,,, part
funny stuff


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

"I like that one...a lot" funny stuff. Awesome Bill!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Man that is insane. Your gonna blow up the state not the city.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow that one is a killer!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

ainkiller:im preparing in case it hits a state near me.


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Love the video. Talk about a bomb, that is the mother of all bombs. You are the man.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

dude i just watched that video... im calling the department of homeland security... this sh*t needs to stop!!! god save the soul of the recipient... fine camerawork as well bill... bueller????? bueeeeeeelllller????? lol ur a bad man


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

so you recognized the so called dog rocket lol


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

MOAB Shipped

0308 0660 0000 7657 2390
insured #
1308 0950 0001 9921 6567


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i thought i felt a disturbance in the force!

:laser:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

like a whole state crying out at once and then nothing.:scared:


----------



## tattoofreak (Nov 27, 2008)

Bill you need to get back on your MEDS. You just might kill someone your out of control I'm running and hiding I think I will even fell the aftershock clear out on my little Island of Kauai.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

I really do like this bomb, 
I wish I could explain to you guys why this BOTL is getting hurt this way. 

It's one of those I can explain, but I cant deals


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Did he run over your dog or something?


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

did he insult your family or something?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG, pardon me while I get up off the floor:jaw:.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

GlockG23 said:


> MOAB Shipped
> 
> 0308 0660 0000 7657 2390
> insured #
> 1308 0950 0001 9921 6567


*OMG! I am FREAKING OUT!* It's hard to breath right now...I just check those tracking numbers for the hell of it....The package was delivered to Walker, Louisiana.

Is there any other BOTL's there live here in Walker?


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Watch your back I think i see the mailman behind you.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

oh.....I'm gonna puke..........


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

sweet you are in trouble


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

It says delivered. You might want to call some one in the neighborhood. If no one answers.......well you will then know the outcome.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Cypress said:


> It says delivered. You might want to call some one in the neighborhood. If no one answers.......well you will then know the outcome.


Honestly Sam, I don't think I can handle this type of bomb. I am still freaking out and telling myself it's a different package.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Sweet_Cigars said:


> Honestly Sam, I don't think I can handle this type of bomb. I am still freaking out and telling myself it's a different package.


U never know, it could be someone else.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

I hope the letter carrier is still breathing.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Sweet_Cigars said:


> *OMG! I am FREAKING OUT!* It's hard to breath right now...I just check those tracking numbers for the hell of it....The package was delivered to Walker, Louisiana.
> 
> Is there any other BOTL's there live here in Walker?


Watch out for after shocks Walker, Louisiana!:rockon:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

HAHA. It gets better and better.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Cypress said:


> HAHA. It gets better and better.


Why are you laughing Sam? My house could be destroyed right now! I have a 2 1/2 pound dog at my house that probably landed on the next door neighboors roof after the explosion.


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

When do you get home to see the devistation. When there are bombs out there you have to put that dog in its bomb proof jacket.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

andrew s said:


> When do you get home to see the devistation. When there are bombs out there you have to put that dog in its bomb proof jacket.


I should be home around 7pm central.


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Sweet_Cigars said:


> I have a 2 1/2 pound dog at my house that probably landed on the next door neighboors roof after the explosion.


Maybe not, I think I know what came flying by my head at about 1PM EST this afternoon.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

good fun


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow holy crap man...


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

The Bomb landed here in Ohio, but it was missing some sticks! I think the Mail lady must have smoked the rest of them! Damn Postal service! Oh well, I'll just have to enjoy what she left me! Thanks Bill! U Da Man!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

MrMayorga said:


> The Bomb landed here in Ohio, but it was missing some sticks! I think the Mail lady must have smoked the rest of them! Damn Postal service! Oh well I'll just have to enjoy what she left me! Thanks Bill! U Da Man!


:dunno:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

MrMayorga said:


> The Bomb landed here in Ohio, but it was missing some sticks! I think the Mail lady must have smoked the rest of them! Damn Postal service! Oh well, I'll just have to enjoy what she left me! Thanks Bill! U Da Man!


its funny the same thing happened here in ky.
lol


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

I had a bomb surprise me when I opened my package.

Glock you are a bad man.










Thanks for being a great BOTL


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome cigars! Great hit!


----------

